# Flat sided steel ammo?



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

While waiting for my order of ammo to arrive I went to Wallyworld and bought some 1/4" steel ball "Daisy" slingshot ammo. It is spherical shaped but with a curious flat spot on each piece. Could this affect accuracy? Why did they put a flat spot on the ammo? I am using TBG flat bands. Thanks, Piney Creek


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I did a review of this ammo and there is a whole thread about the Daisey 1/4 inch steel ammo:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42849-slingshot-ammo-review-daisy-14-inch-steel/?hl=%2Bslingshot+%2Bammo+%2Breview


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah...are they little gold balls? I picked up some gold ".30cal" (it wasn't) from someplace...can't remember where...that had that flat side. Didn't seem to have any bering on accuracy, but there was no consistency at all; some were bigger than others, & some had a flatter side than the rest, too. It was ridiculous...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya, here is a pic of the Daisy .... for lack of a better term ... ammo









This is what real steel ball ammo should look like ; -)









wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Perfect round is the best . Those Daisys will work fine for cans . For finer shooting use finer ammo .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I would think that at a good high speed (250fps+) those Daisy 1/4" will start to veer off in one direction or another at the 25-30yd range ?

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ball bearing manufacturers have rejects that are not perfectly round ... generally the fault is a flat spot. These rejects are often sold as slingshot ammo.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

